# Waiting is sooo hard



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay so creamsicle had kids in December and stayed with those kids until spring. She was with a buck up until May 26th which would make her do 2 days ago if she bred the last day. I've been watching her for months and can't decide if she is pregnant or not but I think I see her vulva changing so maybe somebody could tell me. I'm pulling my hair out.







this picture is today.







and the next from several weeks ago


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Actually, I think Oct. 24th would be day 150 for her, if I've counted correctly.  And while waiting is the surest way to find out, to me she doesn't look pregnant--certainly, not about to deliver. Hard to tell from the pictures--has she built much of an udder?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I say that she will go lager on in the year. If she is due on the 24 should would have a bigger udder She has.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Well then I put the buck back with her about a month and a half later and penciled in for a due date of late November. She could have another month to go I guess but she is so huge in person I just keep thinking no way. Plus when she kid in December she built the udder that day and yes it feels like it's gotten bigger lately but still not stretched in any way


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like a November 21 due date instead.


----------

